# my first planted tank, Eco complete vs ADA Amazonian?



## CanuckGame (Feb 12, 2013)

hey all, i have no choice but to order this stuff online as my LFS doesnt sell anything,

this is my first planted tank, i will need enough to do a 75 gallon tank.

money is an issue as i just spent close to 400 dollars setting up my co2 system... 

i WILL fork out the extra money for ADA if you suggest i do, but i would prefer a VERY effective, but cheaper alternative.

any suggestions for me? how many bags of ADA (9 litre bags) or bags of Eco Complete (20lbs per bag) would i need?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

I use floramax/root tabs in my smaller tanks and a half floramax/half inert with root tabs in my larger tanks (all journaled below) with no issues and decent growth across the board


----------



## quietace (Jan 6, 2013)

I was in your place exactly about a year ago. I chose the cheap option and wish I didn't. Honestly, I would go the ADA route if you want to do it right the first time. I've used Eco-complete, floramax, and ADA. I just rescaped my 75 with Aqua soil ( after using Eco, Floramax, and fluorite in my other tanks and Floramax in my 75) in it 3 months ago. I will tell you the difference in growth is astounding. But, Eco or fluorite with route tabs and dosing isn't a bad option either ( I've also had good results with both my 75 and smaller but not what I was looking for , and especially not as much as I have now with Aquasoil. ) I guess, if your willing to spend the extra bucks, go the ADA route. But the Eco/ fluorite route isn't a bad second either. Also how many bags of aqua soil depends on whether you want to use power sand and the powder form with the normal, and your desired depth. 
Honestly for me my vote would be 
1. ADA aquasoil 
2. Flourite ( I feel is preformed better with column dosing and root tabs than Eco)
3. Eco-complete
4. Floramax which is mentioned above ( though cheap, it is complete inert)


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 12, 2013)

i really need to do alot of research on substrates now, ive spent 2 solid weeks reading nonstop about co2, i know NOTHING about substrates, and ferts

so what your saying is, do it right the first time and just get the ADA aquasoil? if so i will just do it right the first time and buy the best to have the best results, 

do most people just use the aquasoil, or do they add stuff to it? in the 75 gallon tank, i want to have a sloaping hill on one side, and then just a regular ammount (3 inches?) at the end

can i use JUST the aquasoil in the tank for the substrate and nothing else? is that benifitial? will 4 9 liter bags be enough?

i really want this setup to be amazing, ive spent 400 on the co2, itll be 150-200 for the substrate... and then im not sure what else i will need from there, i also have to read about fertilizers and such, im so lost right now haha. there is SOOO much knowledge one has to know it seems, i will get there eventually!


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 12, 2013)

best deal i can find in canada online for 4 bags is $223.96 after shipping and tax

WOW!

im almost positive im probably wrong with my thought of 4 bags will be enough.


Edit: just found a better deal 3 bags for 120.00 so i could get 6 bags (9L) for 240.00 plus shipping and 12% tax for living in BC haha


----------



## jimgriz (Apr 9, 2013)

CanuckGame said:


> but i would prefer a VERY effective, but cheaper alternative.


Amazonia substrate 9 liters for $47.95
Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix 30 liters for $8

I'm just saying.


----------



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

jimgriz said:


> Amazonia substrate 9 liters for $47.95
> Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix 30 liters for $8
> 
> I'm just saying.


+1 for the dirt


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 12, 2013)

does someone have instructions on how to use the miracle grow? will my plants benifit as much from it as the amazonia? im just scared itll turn into a mud pit and look unattractive.


but that price sounds pretty damn sexy to me hahaha would save me a ton... can you guys tell me, or show me a thread on how to use the miracle grow properly?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

There's a lot of dirted journals


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

make your own mineralized top soil, then cap with eco complete.

cheap and just as effective as ADA and wont turn to mush.


----------



## quietace (Jan 6, 2013)

CanuckGame said:


> best deal i can find in canada online for 4 bags is $223.96 after shipping and tax
> 
> WOW!
> 
> ...


6 bags is definitely enough. I used 5 bags to get a nice slope for me. You could just get away with 4, if you like a shallower substarate. I used power sand in my 75, it really helps anchor my swords down. But thats all it does really... The powder version is just for astetics. And the new Amazonia (from why I heard) dosnt turn to mush as easy as the earlier versions. But of course, I'm not on that time period to pass my judgement on that.


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 12, 2013)

Soup12 said:


> make your own mineralized top soil, then cap with eco complete.
> 
> cheap and just as effective as ADA and wont turn to mush.


thanks for the tips guys, this is really helping


do you have a article or a post i can read up on that will tell me how to do the mineralized top soil / cap with eco complete?

if i can save money but STILL be as effective as the ADA then i would rather spend less as im really breaking the bank with this next project so far.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

There are a couple of threads about mineralized soil in the sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Searchlights said:


> +1 for the dirt


Have you ever used Amazonia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd go with Amazonia, easy to use, looks great, and grows plants well.


----------



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

fplata said:


> Have you ever used Amazonia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't say that I have, I've always used dirt, and I just can't justify paying that much for a substrate. Especially when dirt, personally grows my plants like crazy. It can get a little messy sometimes though. Lol


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Searchlights said:


> I can't say that I have, I've always used dirt, and I just can't justify paying that much for a substrate. Especially when dirt, personally grows my plants like crazy. It can get a little messy sometimes though. Lol


Dirt is fine. I have used both and can tell you from experience that Amazonia or aqua soil are on their own league, while plants will grow on almost any sediment they thrive on Amazonia. Ultimately you need to ask your self a bunch of questions one of the which is justification of cost, what plants do I plan to grow, how much light, co2, etc. dirt works, but if you are going all out in a high tech tank with high light plants Amazonia works much better, but at 4 times the cost. I personally think its worth it. But dirt does work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I was never a believer of amazonia aqua soil but then I had to give it a try in a smaller tank. And I can tell you I'll never use anything else. Everything grows fuller/color/growth. But I also never tried dirt.
I've tried fluval shrimp/plant, safe t sorb, red sea flora, eco comp, florite, and a few other ones.
Its all really depends on what you want to grow as for plant wise. But I say if you spent that much on a co2 system you might as well go "all out" 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, I've never ran a high tech setup in my life lol. And yes I'd assume if you have all the money to set up a high tech then id spring for the best of the best in everything. But I was just recommending dirt for the price and I think its the best bang for your buck. Just my opinion though, to each their own...


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Dirt is great if you aren't going to change the layout of your tank. If you are though expect a ton of mess and a lot of filter cleaning. I got rid of it in all my tanks because the price just didn't justify the headache of always dealing with a mess. Would only use again for a grow out tank.


----------

